
Apple hires economists to publish report in its favor ahead of antirust hearing - Abishek_Muthian
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-hires-economists-to-help-argue-its-app-store-commissions-arent-anti-competitive/
======
Abishek_Muthian
Actual title - 'Apple hires economists to help argue its App Store commissions
aren't anti-competitive' at the time of submission was 6 characters over limit
and this was the best I could come up with. Please change it if necessary.

------
typenil
I wouldn't say the commission rate is the biggest antitrust problem with the
App store. Moreso the way Apple will copy functionality from other apps, build
it into iOS, and change its TOS in a way to justify banning the incumbents
from the app store.

